# Can I substitute evaporated milk?



## goodgiver (Aug 6, 2007)

I was just wondering if a person cold substitute evaporated milk for cream in a recipe? I use so very little cream that I really hate to buy a container for such a little bit. I will not be whipping it.


----------



## Alix (Aug 6, 2007)

What are you doing with it? Depending on what you need to do it should be fine.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 6, 2007)

Alix is right, it depends on what you are making but the general answer is yes. It's done all the time  to cut down on the fat while still getting a creamy mouthfeel.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 6, 2007)

I've done it often with great success.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/cream-37147.html

You might look here also


----------



## ironchef (Aug 6, 2007)

It depends on the recipe. In some sauce recipes, you cannot use evaporated milk because it will cause the sauce to seperate.


----------

